# [GRbenji] APAW - A Photo A Week



## GRbenji (May 13, 2011)

Will try update this thread by posting 1 landscape photo each week.

#01 - Sunrise Silhouette


----------



## Trever1t (May 13, 2011)

surprisingly pleasant, well done!


----------



## STM (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. The composition is an outstanding use of the rule of thirds. Letting the gazebo and walkway go to total black is exactly what you should have done with this scene, it adds to the abstractness of it. The darkness on the right side is a good balance to the light on the left.

My only complaint is I didn't take it!


----------



## Dani41780 (May 13, 2011)

Love it


----------



## GRbenji (May 13, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> surprisingly pleasant, well done!


 
Thank you for your viewing and nice words.



STM said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. The composition is an outstanding use of the rule of thirds. Letting the gazebo and walkway go to total black is exactly what you should have done with this scene, it adds to the abstractness of it. The darkness on the right side is a good balance to the light on the left.
> 
> My only complaint is I didn't take it!


 
Thank you for your viewing and compliments.  Very encouraging indeed.



Dani41780 said:


> Love it


 
Thanks and glad that you like it.


----------



## GRbenji (May 16, 2011)

#02 - Sunset on a rustic isle.


----------



## GRbenji (May 24, 2011)

Another photo for another week.

#03 - Storm


----------



## JoshC. (May 26, 2011)

Nice images!  The lightning you captured in this last one is great.  If you could grab that lightning with something appealing in the foreground this shot would go from great to amazing.


----------



## GRbenji (May 30, 2011)

#04 - Reflections

@6:28pm






@7:15pm






@7:31pm






@7:38pm


----------



## Jasonstrat (May 30, 2011)

Love the sunrise silhouette. Love the lightening shot. I dream of getting similar shots. 
The reflection ones are good too. I enjoy the series. But was there any way not to crop the top of the building reflection in the water?


----------



## GRbenji (Jun 8, 2011)

#5 - Loneliness


----------



## Yemme (Jun 17, 2011)

I love reflections @7:31pm.. Beautiful.


----------



## ImKosher (Jun 17, 2011)

#2 really caught my eye.  The boat really draws you and then BAM....sunset~!


----------



## GRbenji (Jun 25, 2011)

Yemme said:


> I love reflections @7:31pm.. Beautiful.


 


ImKosher said:


> #2 really caught my eye.  The boat really draws you and then BAM....sunset~!



Thank you for your viewing and compliments.


----------



## GRbenji (Jun 25, 2011)

#6 Singapore's chinatown - The old and the new.


----------



## vncit (Jun 25, 2011)

they are so beautiful, thanks for shared


----------

